# How do u guys log in your work?



## Snow Commandor

How do all u guys log in your work during a storm? Clipboard with a spreadsheet? Mobil app such as Jobber? We all know the importance of keeping detailed records of our plowing and salting. When a slip & fall case is filed against one of us, the best defense is having accurate records of our work to show that we did our job.
So lets hear it! How do u guys record all your work that's being done during a storm?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I use a notepad and convert it all over to my PC on MS Office when I get back the next day.

I hate doing it this way, and I'm subscribing to this to find out what other guys do.

Great topic, BTW.


----------



## Buswell Forest

Memory. Get home and write out the invoices. The names are all made out already and I list each storm as it gets plowed.


----------



## dodge2500

We use detailed log sheets that have each property in order and a time in and out and you check what services were done. It has a spot to out time in for each driver and weather conditions and notes. We have a crew of about 20 and going through log sheets at the end of each event gets a little time consuming especially when events last for long stretches where many services were done consecutively. We are looking in to an app type system and we have nor'easter storm systems now but it just let's you clock in and out and snap a pic at the end but it doesn't have anything to specify what services are done. They say they are working to get that. Once they have that, I feel it will quickly replace the log sheets and work quite well. I too would like to hear what others are doing. Wish there was a system that would automatically pop up on iPad or tablet as soon as you pull in to your properties and prompt you to select what services you perform and hit start and then end and that would be it. That would sure make life a lot easier. I'm sure the technology is out there for that type of system but maybe it is not cost effective at this time. I know crew tracker is an option but from what I hear, it is very very expensive. Hopefully someone will chime in with the ultimate system!


----------



## 3bladz

Paper work orders. One for every job we do. In a binder with tabs by route. All the routes are in every rig so if someone needs help it can be logged. Details of time in and out and conditions etc. paper sucks, we are looking for a better way.


----------



## thelettuceman

Paper spreadsheet log similar to dodge2500. Get back to office and scan log into computer. This is faster than tablet / smartphone ... at least to me. Subscribed to see what works for others.


----------



## GMC Driver

We also have alot of paper - each truck/route/shovel crew has a sheet identifying all the properties for which they are responsible. They are to be handed in at the end of each shift. Then entered into an Excel file for each month.

It's alot of work, especially if you wait to enter it all into the spreadsheet at the end of the month. Can take more than a day to just do that. But we're trying to stay on top of it now - that way at month end it's all ready to go for invoicing.

We also have GPS on all the trucks, and that can be used to support what is written on the work sheets in the case of a liability claim. They still like to see more than one piece of documentation, so to have a hand written work sheet along with a GPS .pdf of the events of the day in question seems to work.

In a perfect world, would love to have the GPS tied into software that pings or tracks everytime a piece of equipment works on a property. The GPS allows for 2 PTO inputs, so we have one tied to the plow, and the other to the salter on the trucks. Makes it easy to distinguish what activities are happening. If it's just a site check, it should be able to determine that now plowing or salting occurred, so no billable event. But if the plow or salter is used, it would track that as a billable event. Just waiting for the pieces of this to come together - I'm betting it's already out there and I don't know about it.


----------



## Herm Witte

We use mostly paper but a few crews are logging in and entering their work as they are doing it with a start and end function which is very accurate and eliminates the transfer of the paper routes to the computer. This is through CLIP2GO which works well but with some limitations.


----------



## 3bladz

Also; All the billing is done thru quickbooks. So it requires data entry from the work orders.


----------



## JD Dave

All paper log sheets and I don't think we will be changing our ways anytime soon. From what slip and falls we've had it seems they just want to see you have a system in place.


----------



## Snow Commandor

dodge2500;1957576 said:


> We use detailed log sheets that have each property in order and a time in and out and you check what services were done. It has a spot to out time in for each driver and weather conditions and notes. We have a crew of about 20 and going through log sheets at the end of each event gets a little time consuming especially when events last for long stretches where many services were done consecutively. We are looking in to an app type system and we have nor'easter storm systems now but it just let's you clock in and out and snap a pic at the end but it doesn't have anything to specify what services are done. They say they are working to get that. Once they have that, I feel it will quickly replace the log sheets and work quite well. I too would like to hear what others are doing. Wish there was a system that would automatically pop up on iPad or tablet as soon as you pull in to your properties and prompt you to select what services you perform and hit start and then end and that would be it. That would sure make life a lot easier. I'm sure the technology is out there for that type of system but maybe it is not cost effective at this time. I know crew tracker is an option but from what I hear, it is very very expensive. Hopefully someone will chime in with the ultimate system!


The company I sub for uses Crew Tracker & I like it a lot but they say its very expensive so its not even an option for me to use it for my own accounts.


----------



## Antlerart06

Note binder Each page has a account phone numbers 
I keep track stuff in North end and My Son keeps track things south end of town He use a note pad once day is over I'll write all down in my Log book.


----------



## Buswell Forest

Can't see how entering hand written log data into a PC is any better than old fashioned carbonless 3 page invoices.
It for sure takes longer.


----------



## BUFF

My system is strictly home grown but works very well for me since I'm a small contractor. 
I created a Route sheet in Excel, I take a hard copy and use it in the truck. The spreadsheet has the services each accounts gets, it has a series of boxes to check off and the only thing that needs to be written is the time on the property. There's also a place to put notes if needed but I typically just take a picture. I scan this sheet when I get home and save it by storm date in my PC.
For billing I created a Excel spreadsheet and I use the Route sheet for the info. The billing spreadsheet has drop downs in cells for addresses, services provided, rates based in accumulation, weather conditions, etc...... All I need to file out is the time on the property, the date and invoice number. If I need I can attach a picture and add notes if needed. I send a PDF of this invoice sheet to the customer and keep a copy of the PDF and native Excel doc.


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1957754 said:


> My system is strictly home grown but works very well for me since I'm a small contractor.
> I created a Route sheet in Excel, I take a hard copy and use it in the truck. The spreadsheet has the services each accounts gets, it has a series of boxes to check off and the only thing that needs to be written is the time on the property. There's also a place to put notes if needed but I typically just take a picture. I scan this sheet when I get home and save it by storm date in my PC.
> For billing I created a Excel spreadsheet and I use the Route sheet for the info. The billing spreadsheet has drop downs in cells for addresses, services provided, rates based in accumulation, weather conditions, etc...... All I need to file out is the time on the property, the date and invoice number. If I need I can attach a picture and add notes if needed. I send a PDF of this invoice sheet to the customer and keep a copy of the PDF and native Excel doc.


WOW that looks like a lot of work But it works for you 
My self I put log book in the pc at end of the month send invoice I like keep it simple and I support The Post office


----------



## Herm Witte

Buswell Forest;1957713 said:


> Can't see how entering hand written log data into a PC is any better than old fashioned carbonless 3 page invoices.
> It for sure takes longer.


Automated billing once info entered manually or by a crew directly. Plus accurate info of when and where.


----------



## Rick547

Interesting topic. I have done a few data base programs in the past for my former employer. I'm now retired. Do snow plowing to keep myself busy. I would be interested in developing a database for snow removal that could be used on a IPhone, IPad and/or Mac computer. I just need the details of what you are all looking for. If you want of keep your ideas private you can PM me. This would be a very interesting and infighting project for me to tackle. If fact it would be fun.


----------



## allagashpm

I have had a tough time with this myself. This year I made a spread sheet with all of my customers names. I only do residential so it isn't as difficult for the commercial guys. So my spread sheet then has several columns next to the name. At the top I write C: 2/15, blizzard, 18-24 inches. Then in column c I put a check mark next to the account for each time I plowed it. If I plowed and sanded, there will be a separate check. At the end of the month I have a list of all the storms at the top and how many pushes. 
I have learned that I have to trust what I wrote down when I am doing my invoicing because it can be hard to remember everything. 
It is not a perfect system but I am trying to make it so that anyone could do my billing if need be and they aren't trying to decipher a bunch of jibberish. 
If I add a truck I will have their route set up the same way


----------



## Buswell Forest

Herm Witte;1957822 said:


> Automated billing once info entered manually or by a crew directly. Plus accurate info of when and where.


Whatever works I guess. But I have copies of each invoice for reference.
I prefer the personal touch of a bill in the mail with a self addressed stamped envelope included. Email is easier, but impersonal. I write a "thank you" and sign each invoice..


----------



## blazer2plower

Buswell Forest;1957899 said:


> Whatever works I guess. But I have copies of each invoice for reference.
> I prefer the personal touch of a bill in the mail with a self addressed stamped envelope included. Email is easier, but impersonal. I write a "thank you" and sign each invoice..


This I thank they like it. Glad i am not the only one doing it.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Rick547;1957828 said:


> Interesting topic. I have done a few data base programs in the past for my former employer. I'm now retired. Do snow plowing to keep myself busy. I would be interested in developing a database for snow removal that could be used on a IPhone, IPad and/or Mac computer. I just need the details of what you are all looking for. If you want of keep your ideas private you can PM me. This would be a very interesting and infighting project for me to tackle. If fact it would be fun.


I'm always looking for a better way to record the work with accuracy. And Of course it has to be cost affective. I've looked into Noreaster's app but I'm an Android user & as of yet they still dont have an Android version out. I'd be interested in working with u on creating a new system if you're game. Shoot me a pm if you'd like to collaborate on a project.


----------



## CHPL

The nice thing with software and smart phones is that time and location data is recorded automaticlly.


----------



## Petey

I am thinking about trying PerfectPlow.com. They have a post in Chicago Cragslist that started coming up first in Craigslist for 'snow plow'. One of the pictures looks like you upload an image of your work and it has GPS confirmation built in, so when you close there is two layers of proof. They say they can do routing which is what I want most, but your right, a picture with time and GPS stamp would be pretty great too.

I am just waiting a day or two to see if anyone in the business forum warns me off of the website.


----------



## BUFF

Antlerart06;1957799 said:


> WOW that looks like a lot of work But it works for you
> My self I put log book in the pc at end of the month send invoice I like keep it simple and I support The Post office


Not really, the only real work was creating the spreadsheet's and are easy to edit. 
In the truck I check off what was done and at home it's just clicking options with the mouse in on a Spreadsheet, plugging in storm date and invoice number.

As you said it works for me.Thumbs Up


----------



## Rick547

Snow Commandor;1958641 said:


> I'm always looking for a better way to record the work with accuracy. And Of course it has to be cost affective. I've looked into Noreaster's app but I'm an Android user & as of yet they still dont have an Android version out. I'd be interested in working with u on creating a new system if you're game. Shoot me a pm if you'd like to collaborate on a project.


I would like to make a database the little guy can use and as cheap as possible. If it is not cost effective then it not worth doing. To many other options out there that the little guy can not afford.


----------



## 3bladz

Our problem isn't so much the routes and jobs. It's tracking exactly what work was done and the amount we bill for it, then getting all of that into quick books. 
For example was the entire lot plowed or was it during business hours and we just pushed lanes, or did we do walks, salt etc. We also go back and clean up drifting and vacated parking. Every job has different pricing and often times multiple visits by multiple crews (sidewalk crew, plow truck or salt truck). To make it worse, sometimes we have multiple plow trucks at the same location at the same time to get done by start of business, and they all will log that they were there. Quick books has no way of knowing that 3 trucks were teaming up for the same push and it has no ability to sort by time. You can only enter the date.


----------



## Rick547

3bladz;1959257 said:


> Our problem isn't so much the routes and jobs. It's tracking exactly what work was done and the amount we bill for it, then getting all of that into quick books.
> For example was the entire lot plowed or was it during business hours and we just pushed lanes, or did we do walks, salt etc. We also go back and clean up drifting and vacated parking. Every job has different pricing and often times multiple visits by multiple crews (sidewalk crew, plow truck or salt truck). To make it worse, sometimes we have multiple plow trucks at the same location at the same time to get done by start of business, and they all will log that they were there. Quick books has no way of knowing that 3 trucks were teaming up for the same push and it has no ability to sort by time. You can only enter the date.


That is some of the reasons a specialize database can be much better.


----------



## snowish10

I keep a note book of the place and how long it took. Then when were done, We have a special log sheet that gets filled out with- times we plowed, what we did- full plow, clean ups, drifts in the lot etc.


----------



## Snow Commandor

snowish10;1959459 said:


> I keep a note book of the place and how long it took. Then when were done, We have a special log sheet that gets filled out with- times we plowed, what we did- full plow, clean ups, drifts in the lot etc.


@ the end of the day or the day after a storm, I can never remember enough details to fill in the blanks on a log sheet. thats why it's so important that it gets posted @ the time the work is being done. Regardless of weather your using a mobile app or a notepad, the work should always get logged in @ the time its getting done. Otherwise the accuracy of your record keeping goes right out the window!


----------



## snowish10

Snow Commandor;1959488 said:


> @ the end of the day or the day after a storm, I can never remember enough details to fill in the blanks on a log sheet. thats why it's so important that it gets posted @ the time the work is being done. Regardless of weather your using a mobile app or a notepad, the work should always get logged in @ the time its getting done. Otherwise the accuracy of your record keeping goes right out the window!


Well I forgot to add were a average size company around my area which we have about 10 people. 95% of the snow storms we have a dispatcher and since we are a company with not a lot of workers, my boss lets the dispatcher fill those sheets out and we just tell her over the radio all the details so they have it and we don't forget anything.


----------



## mwalsh9152

I dont know if this might be cost effective for plowing/landscaping unless you are a larger company, but for my day job I am in field service and we use a laptop based system called Metrix, I believe they have something tablet based as well. I connect to my companys system via a VPN, and everything is uploaded as you input it. Every job has its own task on the list, when you open it you put yourself onsite so it time stamps the job start to finish. There is a labor section, notes, billable where you can enter labor, parts/product etc. The customer then signs for the work on the laptop as well. It is customized to our needs, so I would imagine that they would be able to make exactly what we would need.

I am not totally familiar with what happens on my coordinators end. I know that when I close the call she then completes everything and inputs any billing as needed.


----------



## 3bladz

Yep there is a few of the programs available like that. One is Mhelpdesk but I can't find anybody using it. Another is service autopilot. Still trying to look for options. We also do landscaping and lawn maintenance. I don't really want auto routing. I want something that we can customize our dispatch from each day or event. For instance an ice event where we only do commercial properties or a one inch trigger event as opposed to a 2" event that would trigger everything. All the way up to a major storm where we need to make multiple visits to some properties. And then be able to transfer it to quickbooks.


----------



## mwalsh9152

3bladz;1972927 said:


> Yep there is a few of the programs available like that. One is Mhelpdesk but I can't find anybody using it. Another is service autopilot. Still trying to look for options. We also do landscaping and lawn maintenance. I don't really want auto routing. I want something that we can customize our dispatch from each day or event. For instance an ice event where we only do commercial properties or a one inch trigger event as opposed to a 2" event that would trigger everything. All the way up to a major storm where we need to make multiple visits to some properties. And then be able to transfer it to quickbooks.


I know that some of our national account stuff auto generates every month, or two up to three. I imagine that you could be able to set it up so that you can auto generate what you need by telling it to do so, then assign it to the necessary driver. While ETA's may not be necessary, they put the calls in an order that you want your driver to do them.


----------



## ryde307

3bladz;1972927 said:


> Yep there is a few of the programs available like that. One is Mhelpdesk but I can't find anybody using it. Another is service autopilot. Still trying to look for options. We also do landscaping and lawn maintenance. I don't really want auto routing. I want something that we can customize our dispatch from each day or event. For instance an ice event where we only do commercial properties or a one inch trigger event as opposed to a 2" event that would trigger everything. All the way up to a major storm where we need to make multiple visits to some properties. And then be able to transfer it to quickbooks.


Up until a month ago we were all paper. We had spreadsheets with all sites coded by routes. Every site then had a site #. This was important because everyone seemed to call certain buildings different names and or you could not read the handwriting. A simple 3 digit number coded a building. They would log crew, equipment, time in, time out, what was done, conditions, ect. We have around 20 pieces of equipment out and during bigger or prolonged storms we would have stacks of paper. It would take a day or 2 to get it into a speadsheet and then into quickbooks. We also use a few subs and we need paperwork within 24hours because we bill every event. This part was a pain.

We signed up for Hindsite Solutions Software. We are still getting this up and going but it is similar to Service Autopilot. All data is recorded through phone, tablet, or computer. All services are linked to billing options. So when a storm is done it's a quick 30 minute review at most and then sent to QB. All invoicing it then sent out. What could take 2 days now takes an hour. Once we get better I'm sure the time will be less also. It takes alot to set up and can be confusing but once you get it going it is a life saver. There is a done it can do. The best thing is support is free and always available. Right now I have a phone meeting once a week with them getting things fine tuned. They remote into my computer and help get me where I need to be.
When it comes to sub they can now log into a portal and input info. There is a youtube video from us lawns portal log in info you can look at to see how that works.


----------



## Mike NY

Oprasoft snoboard looks pretty cool, I think Neige has a video of his use on youtube. Not sure if it integrates with billing or not. Maybe Neige will chime in, I think he only does a few properties so it must be easy to keep tract.


----------



## snocrete

Buswell Forest;1957899 said:


> Whatever works I guess. But I have copies of each invoice for reference.
> I prefer the personal touch of a bill in the mail with a self addressed stamped envelope included. Email is easier, but impersonal. I write a "thank you" and sign each invoice..





blazer2plower;1958623 said:


> This I thank they like it. Glad i am not the only one doing it.


Used to do it all this way, then things changed. The money I save on stamps/envelopes/paper for each event, buys my wife & I a nice meal out, lol.....all bills are emailed except for 1 old lady that we do a driveway for.

We have paper logs...copies are sent to me by email or text...I then transfer to QB's...but I still keep paper copies (or some type of record) of all bills & log sheets.

Always looking for a way to improve my system, and I seem to refine/tweak it a bit each yr...


----------



## Brian Young

Ours like many are just done on simple paper. We have route sheets everyone is given at the beginning then they just write in names and check off what they did. Kind of just look like this...

Date:_________

Customer: (P)Plow (S)Salt (SW)Sidewalks (In) (Out)
______________ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____
______________ ____ ____ ____ ____ ____





...and after about 20 lines down we have an area for any notes and their signature, pretty simple but does the job. My Wife, who does all the book keeping then enters everything into QuickBooks to invoice.


----------



## CMReinholz

ryde307;1974096 said:


> We signed up for Hindsite Solutions Software. We are still getting this up and going but it is similar to Service Autopilot. All data is recorded through phone, tablet, or computer. All services are linked to billing options. So when a storm is done it's a quick 30 minute review at most and then sent to QB. All invoicing it then sent out. What could take 2 days now takes an hour. Once we get better I'm sure the time will be less also. It takes alot to set up and can be confusing but once you get it going it is a life saver. There is a done it can do. The best thing is support is free and always available. Right now I have a phone meeting once a week with them getting things fine tuned. They remote into my computer and help get me where I need to be.
> When it comes to sub they can now log into a portal and input info. There is a youtube video from us lawns portal log in info you can look at to see how that works.


Glad to see you like HindSite, ryde. You've hit on one of the great things about our solution - you track everything with a smart device in the field in real time (basically time in/time out, depth encountered if necessary, what type of work you performed, notes, etc.). Then all that data syncs up to the HindSite database in the office, where, if you have an office manager/team, they can see in real-time how you're doing.

Then, when the event is over, we automatically apply your bulling rules and send the data to QuickBooks for billing.

There's a lot of other functionality (someone mentioned being able to configure routes based on snow depth triggers - we can set those up so your crews only go when required) that helps you manage a snow event.

I will echo that it does take some time to get configured, but once you do, it can turn billing around in minutes vs. days or even weeks. And it's much more accurate because you're not re-keying information into other systems for invoicing. Plus, you've got a completely electronic record and a complete work history. And, with our email add-on, HindSite Connect, you can send an email to your customers when you complete and insert whatever data that you collected onsite into the email.

If anyone has any questions about how it works, let me know. Happy to explain in more detail or answer any questions.

Chad Reinholz
Marketing Manager
HindSite Software


----------



## 3bladz

ryde307;1974096 said:


> Up until a month ago we were all paper.......
> We signed up for Hindsite Solutions Software. We are still getting this up and going but it is similar to Service Autopilot. All data is recorded through phone, tablet, or computer. All services are linked to billing options. So when a storm is done it's a quick 30 minute review at most and then sent to QB. All invoicing it then sent out. What could take 2 days now takes an hour. Once we get better I'm sure the time will be less also. It takes alot to set up and can be confusing but once you get it going it is a life saver. There is a done it can do. The best thing is support is free and always available. Right now I have a phone meeting once a week with them getting things fine tuned. They remote into my computer and help get me where I need to be.
> When it comes to sub they can now log into a portal and input info. There is a youtube video from us lawns portal log in info you can look at to see how that works.


Just curious what other software you might have looked at and why you chose Hindsite?


----------



## got-h2o

You guys put way too much thought and work into this. I simply text myself. Time/date are right there. Done.

As for guys its how I base start and end times too. They are pretty good about writing down lot times as a failsafe, but if ever there's a question, I check our texts. We text on and off regardless throughout a storm. Go here, I am at such and such, hit this next...... I always am able to narrow it down. I had a question raised once this season about a full or partial plow situation. I was literally able to tell them the exact minutes they were there between to prove it was a full plowing and it matched the camera times perfectly. All because of a couple of texts. 

I text myself my salt amounts when I load whatever truck just for my own piece of mind. 3 scoops, black Ford etc. This year was light. 61 buckets. 45.75 tons.


----------



## snowman55

got togo. sounds great....... what to do with 40 pieces of equipment making 1- 40 stops per storm? look thru over 1000 texts a day to figure out what was done? wont work for me.


----------



## got-h2o

Ya but the average guy here isn't in that position either.


----------



## tbglandscape

I use LMN and LMN Time for all of my budgeting, job costing and time tracking. Its great because all my guys that are driving a truck can clock in and out from there phone every time they head to a new site. I can also keep track of how much salt they use or plow size and set a certain rate to it which is tracked hourly. I can post site maps to show the guys where to plow and what to watch out for on the site, such as a playground area or something. The hours tracked can be integrated into Quickbooks so I can then do my payroll and billing. It has saved me SO much time! I don't have to use any paper and everything is logged for me when the guys clock in and out, all I do is transfer it to Quickbooks. Highly recommend!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Buswell Forest;1957564 said:


> Memory. Get home and write out the invoices. The names are all made out already and I list each storm as it gets plowed.


lol, NOBODY better take this advice... its too easy even for a 1 man show to mark down the wrong time by even a little bit.. unless you have ONE site you do lol.

We use ipads, phones/texts each site completion into the office, AND still clipboard with log sheet... we've done the log sheet for years now and still helps have a basis to backup any inaccuracies .. guys writing am/pm and vice versa, wrong dates etc. We also have GPS to check that specific truck and we can follow the whole route 24/7 from start of storm to finish to see in/out of each site, plus online it does reports for specific sites.

Honestly we could do everything just by running the gps reports but if something ever failed or was odd by the times, i want the paper to show the notes or a 2nd avenue to compare to the gps.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

snowman55;1999202 said:


> got togo. sounds great....... what to do with 40 pieces of equipment making 1- 40 stops per storm? look thru over 1000 texts a day to figure out what was done? wont work for me.


I agree, i don't have 40 trucks, but it can become a lot of texts.. but it shows each driver and all their jobs completed plus we go by their written route/log sheet anyway for invoicing.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

3bladz;1959257 said:


> Quick books has no way of knowing that 3 trucks were teaming up for the same push and it has no ability to sort by time. You can only enter the date.


This is why its always good to have more than one way to verify... we had same issue years ago, three drivers same site at end of storm, all three logged time, it was manual labor for us in the office to sort out who did what first, and that it was the SAME service..


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

just another note... don't rely on one method such as clipboard only.. guys can easily get them wet/smeared/dirty and can't read anything, OR worse, lose the whole sheet somehow... no sheet, no billing, and we can't do that.

Anyone with multiple trucks, i mean id suggest 4+ should have gps or some similar way to track where they are or how to account for each one.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

CHPL;1958746 said:


> The nice thing with software and smart phones is that time and location data is recorded automaticlly.


Smart phones inherently have issues with getting wet during snow storms though... i've seen them die just because the guys are in/out of the truck 200x in a storm, hot/cold/hot/cold and condensation is damp enough in your pocket and in a smart phone they short out... I always recommend they keep their phones in an inner pocket between layers or leave them in the truck if you're only going to be outside for a few minutes doing salt etc.


----------



## Yeti-ST

We've developed our own solution that allows drivers to use their iPhones and Androids to log in. We push the route list to them and they log into each site, take pictures of their work and notes. We get the records in the office in real-time. if you want to try it out let me know as we've built it with the plan to provide it to other companies in our industry. It's called YETI Snow Tracker in the Play and App Stores.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It that what ploz use's?


----------



## Backwell

Pruvan, you create work orders on website and crews have app on their phone. App allows creation of survey so we know what was done at the job. We require them to photo document everything that was done. Can't say we didn't salt when we have photos of us salting with date and time stamps and a geo tag on each pic. 

Photos are automatically transmitted back to the pruvan website and organized by property.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ramairfreak98ss;2017103 said:


> Smart phones inherently have issues with getting wet during snow storms though... i've seen them die just because the guys are in/out of the truck 200x in a storm, hot/cold/hot/cold and condensation is damp enough in your pocket and in a smart phone they short out... I always recommend they keep their phones in an inner pocket between layers or leave them in the truck if you're only going to be outside for a few minutes doing salt etc.


Never heard of or seen this happen. I've personally dropped mine in the snow, puddles, water on the seat of the Toolcat from a leaking water bottle, rain, snow, sweat, fires (inside turnout gear). Maybe you need to look into more robust smartphones.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Yeti-ST;2059330 said:


> We've developed our own solution that allows drivers to use their iPhones and Androids to log in. We push the route list to them and they log into each site, take pictures of their work and notes. We get the records in the office in real-time. if you want to try it out let me know as we've built it with the plan to provide it to other companies in our industry. It's called YETI Snow Tracker in the Play and App Stores.


I downloaded and installed it 
Now it's asking for my account and password 
Where do I setup to try it


----------



## Jguck25

Yeti-ST;2059330 said:


> We've developed our own solution that allows drivers to use their iPhones and Androids to log in. We push the route list to them and they log into each site, take pictures of their work and notes. We get the records in the office in real-time. if you want to try it out let me know as we've built it with the plan to provide it to other companies in our industry. It's called YETI Snow Tracker in the Play and App Stores.


Cannot find it in the Google play store..


----------



## jhall22guitar

Made a document on Pages (Apple's version of MS Word), that can be accessed from my phone, iPad, or computer. Has time in/out, services, and notes.

Then use that while entering information into quickbooks.


----------



## Yeti-ST

Search YETI - Snow Tracker. In order to use it you need to be connected to the backend management tool. I can show you how that works to see if it's a fit for how you do things. If your interested send me some contact info. Cheers.


----------



## MSS Mow

Yeti-ST;2060467 said:


> Search YETI - Snow Tracker. In order to use it you need to be connected to the backend management tool. I can show you how that works to see if it's a fit for how you do things. If your interested send me some contact info. Cheers.


I would definitely be interested in learning more.


----------



## howesyouryard

What GPS system do you use? I am looking at them now.

QUOTE=GMC Driver;1957627]We also have alot of paper - each truck/route/shovel crew has a sheet identifying all the properties for which they are responsible. They are to be handed in at the end of each shift. Then entered into an Excel file for each month.

It's alot of work, especially if you wait to enter it all into the spreadsheet at the end of the month. Can take more than a day to just do that. But we're trying to stay on top of it now - that way at month end it's all ready to go for invoicing.

We also have GPS on all the trucks, and that can be used to support what is written on the work sheets in the case of a liability claim. They still like to see more than one piece of documentation, so to have a hand written work sheet along with a GPS .pdf of the events of the day in question seems to work.

In a perfect world, would love to have the GPS tied into software that pings or tracks everytime a piece of equipment works on a property. The GPS allows for 2 PTO inputs, so we have one tied to the plow, and the other to the salter on the trucks. Makes it easy to distinguish what activities are happening. If it's just a site check, it should be able to determine that now plowing or salting occurred, so no billable event. But if the plow or salter is used, it would track that as a billable event. Just waiting for the pieces of this to come together - I'm betting it's already out there and I don't know about it.[/QUOTE]


----------

